# Dewalt "FlexVolt" Batteries 20v or 60v in 1 battery



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

started to read that and quit at 'should' and 'might'. maybe later


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Pffffff. Doesn't compare to Milwaukee 9s!


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Pffffff. Doesn't compare to Milwaukee 9s!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't make me look at it, I don't want to look at it!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, the proof is in the pudding... and DeWalt pudding has traditionally sucked.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

InPhase277 said:


> Well, the proof is in the pudding... and DeWalt pudding has traditionally sucked.


I prefer my pudding to be red and black.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I prefer my pudding to be red and black.


I started with Makita and then went on to Milwaukee and spent big dollars at the time on their 4v driver and 12v drill, great tools but the batteries sucked. I still have the tools and hope they will come out with better batteries. They have redeemed themselves with me with the 18v and M12 lines.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I started with craftsman/stanley moved onto ryobi and purchased everything makita/dewalt I could afford. Fast forward to today, all that crap has failed, broken, seized up. Milwaukee 90-95% has been great for me though! I have learned what tools to buy cheap and in multiples now.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Milwaukee set that just won't die. I bought a Ridgid kit from Home Depot back in 2006 because of the replacement for life warranty and I was impressed. Fast forward, the Gen 5 Ridgid has come out, and it is bad ass. I have a new Milwaukee Fuel set that I repo'd from a former employee, and side by side, the Fuel is slightly faster than the Ridgid. But the Ridgid is really solid in its own right, and that replacement warranty puts it over the top.

I actually recommend it over any brand out there now, especially Porter Junko and DeSquat.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> I prefer my pudding to be red and black.


I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Well, the proof is in the pudding... and DeWalt pudding has traditionally sucked.


Are you serious?

Throughout the years, all I saw on commercial jobsites was Dewalt. Every trade had them, it was the most popular 18V system. And the funny thing is that I still see people using them. Even though the 20V Lithium Ion has been out for a long time, the 18V NiCad Dewalt is still very popular. 

I still have an use all of mine because I can't get rid fo them. I want to upgrade to Milwaukee M18, but I have a crapload of Dewalt 18V that still just work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Throughout the years, all I saw on commercial jobsites was Dewalt. Every trade had them, it was the most popular 18V system. And the funny thing is that I still see people using them. Even though the 20V Lithium Ion has been out for a long time, the 18V NiCad Dewalt is still very popular.
> 
> I still have an use all of mine because I can't get rid fo them. I want to upgrade to Milwaukee M18, but I have a crapload of Dewalt 18V that still just work.


I think the reason DeWalt was so popular on jobsites is the market they were sold in, Home Depot surely helped the popularity of DeWalt as it was the more commercial of what they sold. Then add in lumber yards and other supply houses that only carried DeWalt. I know when I had a choice of B&D, Ryobi, or DeWalt I always chose old yella. I have a garage full of it and it holds up fine. The companies I worked for bought what ever they could get hassle free via a phone call.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

A 60v battery? At some point we have to pull out the drop cords. I could be wrong, but, I really don't see a battery operated rotary hammer drill driving ground rods (I'm stating the absurd to prove my point).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> A 60v battery? At some point we have to pull out the drop cords. I could be wrong, but, I really don't see a battery operated rotary hammer drill driving ground rods (I'm stating the absurd to prove my point).


This is a basic M18 SDS-Plus Rotary Hammer and it has 3.3 ft-lbs. of blow energy: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2715-22

My Hilti TE-60 SDS-Max that I use to drive ground rods is 5.4 ft-lbs.

It's not that far off. With a larger battery or second battery, I can see it meeting or beating my corded Hilti pretty soon.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Throughout the years, all I saw on commercial jobsites was Dewalt. Every trade had them, it was the most popular 18V system. And the funny thing is that I still see people using them. Even though the 20V Lithium Ion has been out for a long time, the 18V NiCad Dewalt is still very popular.
> 
> I still have an use all of mine because I can't get rid fo them. I want to upgrade to Milwaukee M18, but I have a crapload of Dewalt 18V that still just work.



As a heart attack. DeWalt has good marketing. But other people having it doesn't make it good. It's like Jordans. They are made like crap but look nice and all your homies have them so you got to get them too.

Now the tool itself isn't so bad, but I've had terrible experience with the batteries and chargers.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Throughout the years, all I saw on commercial jobsites was Dewalt. Every trade had them, it was the most popular 18V system. And the funny thing is that I still see people using them. Even though the 20V Lithium Ion has been out for a long time, the 18V NiCad Dewalt is still very popular.
> 
> I still have an use all of mine because I can't get rid fo them. I want to upgrade to Milwaukee M18, but I have a crapload of Dewalt 18V that still just work.


Some guys buy tools. Some guys use tools. Ryobi and Dewalt have both been good tools. I have killed 2 rigid kits and there are numerous Milwaukee tools laying around busted and defunct.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> But other people having it doesn't make it good.


My point was that everyone uses it and tests it and still likes it.

Unlike Jordans, it's not a fashion statement, contractors want what works for them. 

I've seen Dewalt be used and abused more than any other brand and they still run.

The moral of the story is to stop liking what I don't like  


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> My point was that everyone uses it and tests it and still likes it.
> 
> Unlike Jordans, it's not a fashion statement, contractors want what works for them.
> 
> ...


Can we get a list of your likes and dislikes to better assist you in this matter?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Can we get a list of your likes and dislikes to better assist you in this matter?


Sure. Guess which list you're on?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Sure. Guess which list you're on?


Where are the lists though? lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Where are the lists thought? lol


The lists thought?


Can we get back to cordless tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> My point was that everyone uses it and tests it and still likes it.
> 
> Unlike Jordans, it's not a fashion statement, contractors want what works for them.
> 
> ...


I'm going to agree to disagree. I think it's more people have it and use it because it is what they have not that they went and actually picked a DeWalt over another brand. I have worked in large companies that had tool cribs to get battery tools from for your van/truck. I picked Milwaukee when possible, most guys grabbed whatever was there and treated it as such. The guys that picked their favorites and used them and kept them on their vehicle took better care of the tools and accessories and the tools lasted. The temporary guys that used and abused tools are the cause for the drums of broken and damaged tools in the tool crib. I'd love to replace all my DeWalt tools with Milwaukee but it's cost prohibited when they all work fine.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I've used DeWalt my whole life. I've just recently changed over to the 20v brushless stuff and it is great, no problems so far.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

So, flexvolt...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

tjb said:


> so, *Millwaukee*...


Fify :jester:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Bird dog said:


> A 60v battery? At some point we have to pull out the drop cords. I could be wrong, but, I really don't see a battery operated rotary hammer drill driving ground rods (I'm stating the absurd to prove my point).


Or 25 1 3/4 lug nuts off'n a truck wheel.



I suggested to Dewalt a plug in transformer that connects like a battery for when you do need drop cords. Be looking for it in the future along with a lawsuit.

:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Or 25 1 3/4 lug nuts off'n a truck wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't recall the brand but I seem to recall a cordless drill that had an optional battery pack built into a 5 gallon bucket that connected with a coiled cord.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Hitachi used to have a drill that had a battery pack that clipped on your belt, then had a cord to the tool. I've only seen pictures of it, never used one.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I think the flexvolt system is terribly clever. At some power levels you've just got to step up the voltage you're working with or you have to overbuild the crap out of everything to deal with the ampacity. That's why we never see 120v 200amp motors on the job ? same thing we deal with in portable form. Parallel charge and series discharge? Clever, clever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> Hitachi used to have a drill that had a battery pack that clipped on your belt, then had a cord to the tool. I've only seen pictures of it, never used one.


We had the bucket type at a shop I worked at, they were hammer drills, the battery was heavy. I want to say they were Skill or another not so popular brand.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Throughout the years, all I saw on commercial jobsites was Dewalt. Every trade had them, it was the most popular 18V system. And the funny thing is that I still see people using them. Even though the 20V Lithium Ion has been out for a long time, the 18V NiCad Dewalt is still very popular.
> 
> I still have an use all of mine because I can't get rid fo them. I want to upgrade to Milwaukee M18, but I have a crapload of Dewalt 18V that still just work.


So we DO agree on something :laughing:

I still have my 18V dewalts, but most of them I'm using the 18V lithium battery.
I still keep some NiCads, cause the Lithium sucks when your working in freezing temps.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I LOVE my dewalt table saws if that counts for anything!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

At some point, batteries will be able to contain enough energy to vaporize a building. Right now, the Milwaukee 9 Ah battery should store around 162 watt-hours. A gallon of gasoline stores about 37000 watt-hours. Chemical and solid state engineering will soon put even more energy inside of even less material.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Majewski said:


> I LOVE my dewalt table saws if that counts for anything!


They don't manufacture cabinet saws only contractor saws right?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LARMGUY said:


> They don't manufacture cabinet saws only contractor saws right?


That's a good question. I don't really know because I'm not much of a carpenter or in need of cabinet saws. I looked online and found a hybrid version model dw746. Seems like they don't.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> At some point, batteries will be able to contain enough energy to vaporize a building. Right now, the Milwaukee 9 Ah battery should store around 162 watt-hours. A gallon of gasoline stores about 37000 watt-hours. Chemical and solid state engineering will soon put even more energy inside of even less material.


Can anyone say "Light sabre"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> They don't manufacture cabinet saws only contractor saws right?


To the best of my knowledge they make saws with portability in mind. No sliding tables of any of those type features.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

LARMGUY said:


> Or 25 1 3/4 lug nuts off'n a truck wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-EAC18120-120-Volt-Adapter-Cordless/dp/B004I0Q5PC

There is a ridgid one also.

I wanna say dewalt or One of the three had one back in the day.


----------

